

Ask YC:  Anyone know of a good free speech synthesizer to create a demo video? - amichail

I don't want to use my voice.<p>I found this:<p>http://freetts.sourceforge.net/docs/index.php<p>Is there anything better that's free?
======
jauco
Maybe festival? I once heard a sample that sounded really good, though the
default settings are probably the same as any other solution.

------
tlrobinson
Mac OS X has a great one built in. Leopard's new "Alex" voice is excellent.

By the way, in OS X you can use the built in speech synthesis from the command
line.

    
    
        say "hello world"
    

Check the man page for more options.

